# Ontario doctor killed by black bear



## SpringCreek Rock

There are two stories, one says he was killed and the other says he wasn'tWednesday, September 7, 2005 Updated at 3:12 PM EDT

Canadian Press

Missinaibi Lake Provincial Park, Ont.  Police and wildlife officials were on the hunt for a wounded black bear Wednesday after a family doctor was fatally mauled and her husband injured during an attack in a northern Ontario park.

Dr. Jacqueline Perry, 30, from Cambridge, Ont., and Marc Jordan, 30, were attacked at a remote campsite in Missinaibi Lake Provincial Park, about 80 kilometres north of Chapleau, Ont., provincial police said.

While the bear was attacking the female, the male managed to stab it a few times with a knife, said police Const. Karen Farand.

Mr. Jordan suffered lacerations while fending off the bear with a knife, police said. He was flown to a hospital in Sudbury, Ont., where he was expected to require surgery. He was listed in serious but stable condition.

Advertisements



Dr. Perry's medical practice is based at the Grandview Medical Centre in Cambridge. A spokesman at the centre could not say how many patients Perry had under her care.

A black bear also confronted two other men hiking in the remote area but they were able to fend it off, police said. The two men found the couple 45 minutes later, but it took rescuers more than an hour to reach the victims.

That area takes approximately at least an hour or more to get to, plus there was a 10-kilometre boat ride to the area, Const. Farand said.

The area is home to many black bears and has more than its usual share of bear sightings this year, she added.

The bears haven't had a good season for blueberries, so this year, there appears to be more bears than usual.

Keith Scott, a bear expert with the Ministry of Natural Resources, said such attacks are very rare.

There's only been four fatalities in Ontario through black bears dating back to about 1978, he said.

This one in this particular case, it's early in the investigation, but it appears to be a predatory-type bear. These bears have learned to and often prey on humans.

The attack is just the latest in what has been a busy season for bear attacks across Canada.

A Manitoba man fended off a black bear in early September, just one week after a black bear killed another man in the province.

There have also been four grizzly attacks in Alberta since June, including a fatal one on a female jogger near Canmore. A woman in British Columbia was also mauled in May.


----------



## steelsetter

have prevented any of this from happening. Still "manageable" carry guns for the woods backpacking, and plenty of "get out of my face" power to stop a Black bear.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

The bears know Canada doesn't allow hand guns to be carried.


----------



## Rondevous

Got Spray?

Yepper the good ol sissy stigma spray would have worked.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Rondevous said:


> Got Spray?
> 
> Yepper the good ol sissy stigma spray would have worked.



Not allowed in Canada either. I assume that is the case since they ask me every time I cross the border.


----------



## dtg

4 attacks since 1978?!!! I thought that the year after the Spring hunt was cancelled there was a jogger that got killed, and shortly after that a tree planter got killed, now these two....hmmmmm that equals 4 since 1998 or so...that I know of right off hand without investigating further.

You can'teven carry a long gun in the woods unless you have a hunting license. That's what the owner of the fishing lodge that I go to told me. He also told me that he carries one anyway when he has to go to remote locations. He said I'll pay the fine and continue to live if i'm caught.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

NEMichsportsman said:


> Not allowed in Canada either. I assume that is the case since they ask me every time I cross the border.



They allow spray in Algonquin. You just can't carry it over the border as far as I know.


I'm pretty sure there have been four deaths in Algonquin since 1978. I know two deaths were on Bates Island on Lake Opeongo. Two college kids got dragged off and partially eaten :tdo12: . I thought the other two were a husband in wife in 78' same island.


----------

